# Tarpon Release Flags for Research



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Be sure and get your summer orders in. Jean just ordered a bunch of new flags so if you want some, please order them ASAP - otherwise, it may be awhile before she orders more. Now's your shot. Move fast. Proceeds go to assist tarpon research, including research in Texas. Just click the flag below or go to www.jeaneastman.com


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Best way to fly these is off your radio antenna. FYI. Get some string, tie them off tight, then slide them down further so they get REAL tight. Then add them by tying to the bottom of the first flag, etc. See images below.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

FYI - some purest feel that you should fly them upside down since the fish is released; however, since everybody knows we release fish and the point of the flag is conservation/research, we fly them upright. {that way, somebody doesn't have to turn their head upside down to figure it out, since these aren't typical release look flags**


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

What about the white flags I've been told were for fish jumped but not leadered? Are they available as well?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*flags*

We like to mix it up and upside down. It keeps everybody guessing. We also require that everybody on the boat brings at least one bandanna. In the event that we run out of proper flags, each bandanna can be cut into two and used as flags. Also, I wouldn't recommend attaching flags to any pole other than an Uglystick.

I'll be placing an order soon


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

cpthook said:


> What about the white flags I've been told were for fish jumped but not leadered? Are they available as well?


White flags? not sure what you are talking about. You're only suppose to fly a flag when you leader (officially land) a fish. White flags are for surrendering..


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Right, that tells you just how much I know about the flag deal. I must be dreaming but I could have sworn I've seen white flags on some of the tarpon boats. Maybe they were surrendering, I know some days after about 50 miles of running and nothing to fish I ready to surrender.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*never enough*



marc said:


> We like to mix it up and upside down. It keeps everybody guessing. We also require that everybody on the boat brings at least one bandanna. In the event that we run out of proper flags, each bandanna can be cut into two and used as flags. Also, I wouldn't recommend attaching flags to any pole other than an Uglystick.
> 
> I'll be placing an order soon


Thats funny, a couple dozen might be enough.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

cpthook said:


> Right, that tells you just how much I know about the flag deal. I must be dreaming but I could have sworn I've seen white flags on some of the tarpon boats. Maybe they were surrendering, I know some days after about 50 miles of running and nothing to fish I ready to surrender.


The old style tarpon flags are blue with a white fish on them. Used for the same purpose (caught fish) - however, you are paying about the same price and not doing anything to help tarpon - by buying these flags, some money goes back to tarpon research.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

marc said:


> We like to mix it up and upside down. It keeps everybody guessing. We also require that everybody on the boat brings at least one bandanna. In the event that we run out of proper flags, each bandanna can be cut into two and used as flags. Also, I wouldn't recommend attaching flags to any pole other than an Uglystick.
> 
> I'll be placing an order soon


Dude, get a VHF antenna and some MORE flags... that was almost embarrassing to watch!!!!! down right shameful.....


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

I'm thinking of going back to my extra long eavesdropping/pot-licking antenna that could hold at least 10 flags or 5 bandannas


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Right, I installed a small swivel antenna so I cna keep it down out of the way most of the time. I guess I'll go down and get a ugly stick and some bandanas, I'll cut the bandanas in half if I have to.


----------

